# Can anyone identify this old Compound?



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

That is a Martin Cougar kit. They were available in the 1980's. I bought one a few years back at Targeteers in New Jersey, was old stock I suppose. They provided all the parts, all that needed to be done was sand and finish the riser and assemble. Sold mine for thirty bucks when I moved a few years ago. Wish I held on to it. Was fun to shoot, decent finger bow.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Good call...exactly what it looks like.

I was going to build one back in the mid to late 80's but never could afford one. They were great kids...they sold a bunch of them to the DIY crowd.

Value, not much of anything--they went for around 100 bucks, maybe 150...could be off on this...trying to remember from 25 years ago. One of the biggest issues will be that they are a steel cable bow. If you look at the teardrops (where the string attaches to the cable), those had a tendency of pulling out of the cable. You can still get cables made but it's difficult to find someone that still does it...I know of only 2 people that might do it.

There is the possibility of making a Dracon fiber set...not worth it cost wise but if it has a sentimental value it might be worth exploring.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Steel cables with teardrops can be bought at Eders.com. http://www.eders.com/products/wescon-double-teardrop-cable-pr-steel.html
Dave


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have built a lot of these cables set & still have the ability to do them, if any one needs any steel cables replaced Please PM me & I can help you. I have over 30 years experience MFG. Compound bows.


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

I know they made the bobcat in a kit. I don't remember the cougar in a kit. The bobcat was my first compound bow. I got the kit and put it together around 1985-86. That's what it looks like to me. I don't think there was much difference between the two.


----------

